# The bite is on



## drjongy

The bite was on this weekend at Lake of the Woods. About 24 inches of ice where we were at. Fishing was good in about 24 feet of water. Had buddies in 20 feet and at 31, they didn't do quite as well.


----------



## drjongy

Fishing was good for us again at LOW this weekend, even with the very cold temps. Not quite as many people there this weekend but still a busy place out there. We were at 26 feet and had pretty good action all day until about 3 PM. Most of the resort houses have moved to deeper water and not many people or roads in shallow anymore. My friend still had his house at 20 feet and was considerably slower this weekend, although his average fish size was a little bigger. Our house still had the biggest of the weekend at 17 1/2. No problems with the generator or propane, but the vehicles were a little frozen in the mornings.


----------



## Maverick

DRONGY, I was wondering if you went fishing up there this weekend? I am going to be there next weekend and was curious how it was?


----------



## drjongy

We drove up to Lake of the Woods Friday night it the storm...took us about an extra hour because of the visibility and snow on the roads. We drove out of the storm a bit towards the end, but that night it caught back up and in the morning we had about a 6 foot drift around my vehicle.

The fishing action was much slower up there this weekend, probably because of the storm that went through. Also lots of noise on the ice all day with the plows trying to dig everyone out. We are at the same spot in 26 feet. Our friends didn't make it this weekend because of the weather, so I don't know about other depths, but I understand that most of the resort houses are around 24 feet.


----------



## Maverick

Thanks DRONJY, info. is much appreciated!


----------



## drjongy

Fishing was a little slower at LOW again this weekend. Saturday was actually pretty good, but Sunday was really slow. The bite was quite lite on both days, and we found adding drop hooks was the key. We are in the same spot again at 26 feet. Our house has been outperforming friends at different depths all year so far. I understand the resort moved some of their houses in shallow again, around 20 feet. Had another friend move his house to around 14 feet as there was supposed to be bigger fish towards the end of the day, but he didn't do too well. Biggest of the weekend set a new house record for this year at 21 1/4. Overall the bite started later in the day this weekend, but also lasted later into the evening. The weeks previous fishing would shut off around 3 PM at our depth. This weekend we caught fish until about 5 PM.


----------



## growler

Hi, I was just wondering where about your located. Our house is out of Zipple bay in about 28 ft. We've filled out both times we've been up, and we're heading up on Thurs. night again. Are they still liking the gold, and glow pink?? thanks, GROWLER


----------



## drjongy

I was in Minneapolis the past weekend, but my partner in the icehouse was up and said the lake was a mess--water everywhere. He said our house was surrounded by about a foot of water sitting on top of the ice. Apparently he had to move the house and had a new spot cleared about 50 feet away, so we're still sitting at 26 feet. I guess the action was pretty good when they finally started fishing, but the overall size was down this weekend with the biggest being 17 inches. The cold weather should harden everything up again, but if you weren't out there this weekend to take care of your house it could be trouble...frozen in solid.


----------



## quackattack

Had a few friends that went up to LOW last weekend, Limited out everyday.
They went out of long point in around 30 ft of water, had very good luck.
I am headin up there this weekend sunday but possibly saturday too.
will post up when i return
good luck


----------



## drjongy

Going to give it a try again this weekend...going up with the wife and the 2 dogs.

I've heard the action has been pretty hot again recently with all-day action in the deeper water. Some bigger fish being caught shallow during the late afternoon/evening bite.


----------



## Maverick

I will be out there as well. I am staying at friends place in Arnesons? How far is that from you guys? Would like to run into you on the water/ice?
Supposed to be warm this weekend and sounds to be a good time. First time I will have ice fished the big water.
Going out with the girl her friend and a buddy, so things are lookin good already!! :beer:


----------



## quackattack

Well my plans changed and I'm not going to be able to make it up there this weekend. But I don't have school next Thursday,Friday,Monday.
We are going to head up there on thursday night and fish friday and saturday. Hopefully the fishing is still good!
Good luck this weekend guys

:beer:


----------



## drjongy

We had pretty good action this weekend, especially Saturday, but the fish size was down again. Biggest of the trip was only around 15 inches. Bite was more from around noon to dark...seems to be getting later at this spot all the time. Still at 26 feet but next weekend we will probably be moving to at least 30 feet. First time all year we've been outfished (by size) by our friends in the deeper water.


----------



## quackattack

Well I didn' make it up this weekend but 2 of my dads friends went up friday and saturday. Not sure where they went out of but they found a hole that was loaded with fish. Both days the limited out in 45 minutes. I have the coordinates for it and we are heading up thursday after my friend gets out of school. Hope we can find the hole again and get into them. From what I heard not many being caught right around them. Just were in the right spot.
We are going to be fishing friday,saturday and maybe sunday
Anyone else gonna be up there?
Maybe we could hook up

:beer:


----------



## Maverick

I went out Saturday with a couple of friends and we caught 20 walleye/suager, Most walleyes. We were out by Long Point in about 28 ft. We had good action, small size, but fun. Biggest was about 17". Bite was from noon till sundown.


----------



## quackattack

Mav,
Were staying in Warroad at the Patch but were going out of Long Point.
Not sure how far out were gonna go but I'm thinking the 28-30 ft range.
Anyone heading up there this weekend?
Would be nice to meet some of you guys.
:beer:


----------



## Maverick

Quackattack I will be fishing in ND with some friends this weekend.
Just to let you know we go on the water on Long Point resort went over the first pressure ridge took first left on trial and went to the second pressure ridge. You can't drive over the second so if you have a portable, walk on the other side and stay close to the ridge. We drove all the wya to the end of the traffic, and people were catching walleyes all day. Good luck!!!


----------



## quackattack

Went up to Lake of the woods Friday and Saturday. On Friday Fished out of springsteel. In about 23 feet of water and kept 6 walleyes and 7 perch. 
On Saturday went to Long Point in the morning and caught 1 sauger. Then picked up and moved to springsteel and fished until dark there and only caught 2 more saugers. There was a new record set at the springsteel tournament. Someone caught a 20.5 lb northern (43") on 6lb test.
Good crowd for the tournament. 1,134 in attendance.
Might head up there again next weekend.

:beer:


----------



## drjongy

Fishing at LOW on Saturday was real good again, but Sunday the bite cooled considerably. A lot of houses are in the 30's now but we still left ours in the same spot at 26 and didn't talk to anyone that did much better. We went portable on Saturday for a short while at 31 feet but didn't do well at all and came back to the permanent. A couple friends went to 19 feet for the evening bite and didn't catch a thing. Average fish size is still down compared with earlier in the year at our spot, but still no problems catching nice eaters around 14 inches. The fish were more aggressive with the bite this weekend and I was able to take the drop hook off my rattle spoon and switch back to a trebble hook. Our biggest of the weekend was around 16 inches, but we had a neighbor that caught a 23 incher. Going back this weekend to try again...not much time left now!!


----------



## growler

How were the ice conditions, and how was getting on and off at Zipple bay?? We're heading up this weekend also, to fish and pull the house off, in to the bay area at the resort.I've heard from my neighbor that they're biting pretty good up around Rocky Pt. He was up w/ 16 guys, and they filled out, w/ some nice bonus perch. Maybe have to bring up the wheelers, and head over??? or are they getting any perch over by Zipple?? GROWLER


----------



## drjongy

Ice conditions are excellent. They're still making more roads all the time out to deeper water. We only caught one perch over the weekend and were about 50/50 between walleyes and saugers. Until I hear of any better reports we're going to leave our house at 26 feet. I don't know if it's our depth or our particular spot, but we've been doing pretty well all year as far as catching nice eaters. No monster walleye, however, with the largest of the year at 21 1/4.


----------



## Maverick

Same friends went to the same spot off long point this weekend and they did about the same as well. They fished Saturday and Sunday morning. Biggest eye being 20", but plenty of small ones. They were at 28'.


----------



## drjongy

Fishing was awesome this weekend at Zipple Bay, at least once we moved the house to a new depth. Saturday we fished all day at the spot we've been at all year and only caught 3 small keepers around 12 inches at 26 feet. Saturday night we moved the house to a new spot at 31 feet and Sunday we just hammered them. The bite was from about 11 AM to 4 PM, and we managed three limits of some real nice 14-16 inchers. Walleyes and Saugers were about 50/50, but we caught several real nice Saugers around 15-16 inches. I had a new house record Walleye in my hands before he got away from me and went down the hole. Otherwise, the ice is real good at about 30 inches. Quite a few houses came off this weekend so there are lots of open spots to set a house. Roads are real good as well.


----------



## drjongy

Is anyone still fishing? The ice fishing forum and reports have been pretty slow lately. Last weekend at LOW was very slow, probably the worst it's been all year. I'm thinking it was due to the very warm weather. Going up again this weekend and will probably be hauling the house back home. There seems to be a little confusion as to when permanent houses are to be off LOW this year. Everyone has told us it was the 15th, but after reading the regulations we thought it's the 31st. I don't know if I want to risk leaving the house out any longer anyway.


----------



## Maverick

I will be up there next week for about 4 days. We are having the Ribfest at a buddies place in Arnesons resort on Saturday and Sunday.

I haven't been up there for about 2 weeks now.
Good luck and I too believe I herd the 31st to get houses off!


----------



## drjongy

Fished Zipple Bay this weekend and hauled the house back to Grand Forks. No problems with the ice, still at least 30 inches and no water on top, but there is a lot of snow on the ice, so that could change real quick with some nice weather. Still a ton of houses in the bay, I would bet next weekend most will be coming off. Fishing was good this weekend, no problems getting nice 14-17 inch Walleye for the freezer. We were at 31 feet and the action was pretty much in the mornings, with not much after 1 PM. We tried shallow around 15 feet for an evening bite and did catch the biggest fish of the weekend, but only that one fish. Overall our first year on Lake of the Woods was an awesome experience, and I am already looking forward to next season. For me, when the ice fishing is over the golf clubs come out and I don't do much softwater fishing at all. So, until next December........


----------



## Maverick

Last weekend was the Annual Big Pig fishing derby in Rocky Point! Wow what a weekend! I had one of the best ice fishing excursions I have ever had in my life last week. I was up there Wed. through Sunday, and fished Thursday, Friday Satruday. Got out to the Twin Islands on thursday at about noon, and pulled up to the area that some friends had fished a week ago. We drilled 12 holes and started grillin. Not more than 5 minutes later my girlfreind pulled up a nice 17" eye. We stayed there the rest of the day and caught 35 eyes/ sauger mix and 1 jumbo perch. Kept 14. Friday morning we got up earlier and headed out to the 16 mile reef, and when we got out there everyone was fishing the deeper parts around 31' but no one was having luck. So we decided to go on top of the reef around 26'. Drilled 12 holes set up shop, first line down was the jinx of the crew but littlerally put his first line down and away went the bobber! Bam....first eye! Stayed in the same holes all day. Didn't have to move at all! We ended up catching 70+ eyes/ sauger and 16 jumbos. 2 jumbos were 15" and really fat! We kept 19 eyes/sauger and 16 perch oh and 2 burbot! Which I did clean! Fished Saturday(the day of the tourney) in the exact same holes and pulled another 35 eyes and 3 jumbo's. Kept 11 eyes/sauger and 3 jumbo's.
Biggest was 19" all weekend ( tourney winner)
All fish were cleaned and eaten this weekend, and on top of 200 lbs of ribs man was I full!

AWESOME time!! Weather was perfect all weekend! So nice the girl and I stayed in our tent all weekend. A heating blanket and an electric heater was more than enough heat!
Best 3 days of ice-fishing I have had in years!


----------



## zogman

I think it's against the law to have that much time off and that much fun :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick

The fishing gods were on our side last weekend!! :beer:


----------



## Maverick

I was back up there again this weekend, with good luck being on our side! We had 8 guys and 3 boats and filled our limits, 16-18", on Saturday with 8 fish released. 1-20" 3-21" 2-22" 1-23" and 1-25.5". We fished out in front of Rockey Point, and had no reason to leave. Sunday was a little tougher after a storm going through in the morning. Started in the same spot as Sat. and picked up 2 but then went to Twin Islands for awhile but nothing was happening there. Headed to Long Point and found the fish. We picked up 10 12-16" in about an hour, and had to leave due to a storm coming in. All fish came from 17'-24' with lindy's and crawlers. Great time up there as usual!
Got to say I was impressed with my Lund 16'er....It took the waves that were 4'-6' swells at times, better than some of the Bayliners out there.


----------

